# Pooch test opinions



## CCCSAW (Jul 11, 2019)

Ok set of 3 left to right before breeding, 8 weeks spotting, 10 weeks. I added both the 8 week and the 10 week for comparison and because I don't know if her possible miscarriage would have any affect on current appearance. I apologize that the before picture isn't better.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

If she is spotting blood, she has most likely miscarried.


----------



## CCCSAW (Jul 11, 2019)

toth boer goats said:


> If she is spotting blood, she has most likely miscarried.


 That's another post, but just to update she only (barely) spotted for just 2 days at 8 week's. Everything I have found read or tried to look up even 8 week's should produce more then that. I'm seriously starting to believe she may have only had a partial abortion, or as my kids 4h leader suggested maybe she just got a sticker in her rear, and may still be pregnant. Regardless she'd be 77 days (11 week's) tomorrow so we are over halfway. If she's not we will wait till next year. I was just hoping maybe someone could could give an opinion in regards to the pooch test, though im not sure even 2 week's post miscarriage would be enough to confirm either way.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

There is still defined hormonal activity. Can you get a now pic that has less glare? I'd also like a picture of her face with her eye clearly represented.


----------



## CCCSAW (Jul 11, 2019)

goathiker said:


> There is still defined hormonal activity. Can you get a now pic that has less glare? I'd also like a picture of her face with her eye clearly represented.


I'll try to take a picture in a few minutes when I go down to feed. We had her up on ther stand. Should have found my kids stethoscope (cheap hospital variety). I keep feeling her all over her abdomen was constantly tight, a lot more then the other does with full rumens. The was a lot of noise on the right, just holding my ear there, more ten the left but I couldn't hear anything specifically. Lots of whooshing sounds.


----------



## CCCSAW (Jul 11, 2019)

Sorry, I tried my best. I think she's still upset about hoofs and meds last night. She would be 11 weeks as of the 1st.


----------



## Krystal olsen (Jan 28, 2019)

I just found this pooch test and I wanted to see what everyone thought! The first picture is my doe in June! Sorry it's kind of blurry, I zoomed in on a picture! The other one is today! What do you all think?


----------

